# AVALANCHE CLASS - Boulder tonight



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Avalanche class tonight in Boulder at CU. 

7:00-10:00 in Hellems 252. 

Details about the on-snow in Feb are available at the classroom session. YOU MUST ATTEND A CLASSROOM TO REGISTER FOR THE ON-SNOW. 

We're asking for a $5 donation and suggest you bring a friend. They'll thank you for it later. 

Hope to see lots of you there!


----------

